# NOS Bendix 2 speed in box!



## Classicriders (May 12, 2022)

They don't come any cleaner than this!  NOS Bendix two speed with all the parts AND pamphlets in the original box.


----------



## phantom (May 12, 2022)

28 hole ?


----------



## Classicriders (May 12, 2022)

Yes


----------



## RustyHornet (May 17, 2022)

phantom said:


> 28 hole ?



These work awesome on a 20” build. Pig bike or stingray…


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 22, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> These work awesome on a 20” build. Pig bike or stingray…



Don't forget a 24 inch bike , lots had 28 spokes. Love these good luck.


----------

